# R33 gtr parts



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m after a few parts for my r33 gtr project and I’m hoping someone on here might be able to help. Im after 
Series 1/2 front splitter 
Front ash tray 
Boot mat and rear bulkhead carpet


Thanks


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been after the rear bulkhead trim for years! No one has them, or they will only sell the complete rear interior (generally without the only bit you want!) ?

I bought one for a GTS-T a couple of years back as I was told it was the same as the GTR, it isn't. ?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh, I'll have a front ash tray btw, I'm fitting an A/C relocation kit so I won't need mine. ?


----------



## dan7609 (Apr 30, 2019)

I can’t believe how hard it is to find a bit of carpet ? lol pm me mate and we’ll sort out the ash tray. Thanks ?


----------

